# Protest The Hero Appreciation



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

This band are fucking amazing!











Enjoy


----------



## marbledbeef (Oct 17, 2009)

+1 to that dude  blindfolds aside is a standout track for me.
I dig BTBAM too


----------



## liamh (Oct 17, 2009)

PTH are the shit


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree they are very talented.
Sequioa Throne is ridiculous all over!


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2009)

*BLOODMEAT!!!!*

​


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 17, 2009)

I love Fortress. I liked Kezia, and it had some awesome moments, but Fortress is just all around more awesome in pretty much every way. Really creative and catchy music. I'm pretty sure the whole band is pretty into Sikth... it shows in a lot of the tapping bits


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 17, 2009)

one of my top bands for some time now.

Divine suicide of K never gets enough attention imo, amazing song. Still my favorite song off any of their cd's.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahhhh I love Protest. I saw them in April.  that show was almost better than Prog Nation


----------



## MikeH (Oct 17, 2009)

Have been in love with these guys for a long time.



Not to mention Rody's a fucking comedian.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

^ reminds me of Tenacious D


----------



## right_to_rage (Oct 17, 2009)

Lucky for me, I've seen them 6 times because they come to Barrie alot. Many of my friends were at the sound academy show too. One of Canada's best exports !


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 17, 2009)

studio version


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 17, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> Not to mention Rody's a fucking comedian.




hahaha "You're fired!"

yeah protest is awesome. Being a mediocre guitar player, they simply blow me away at a daily basis 
Plus Rody's a pretty kickass singer.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 17, 2009)

Great band all around. The vocals used to be a little too much for me, but I've grown to really like them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Great band all around. The vocals used to be a little too much for me, but I've grown to really like them.





Same dude, I think the vocals actually work really well and offer something different to the style of music they play, which is different in itself.

Very refreshing for a modern metal band, he has a great vocal range IMO.


----------



## Harry (Oct 17, 2009)

I love how when you hear their music, you can just hear that passion and go for it attitude that must seem to have about life too, it just feels so genuine and right.
All absolutely amazing musicians, can play like monsters but they know how to hold back and knock you off your feet with beautiful melodies to balance it out too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

can't believe I forgot to post this song in the OP!

definitely one of my favourite tracks.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> can't believe I forgot to post this song in the OP!
> 
> definitely one of my favourite tracks.


that song is great but the keyboard solo ruins it for me :\


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

Really? I fucking love it


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 19, 2009)

^ it starts out cool, then it starts making wierd dragonforce noises


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 19, 2009)

PROTEST THE HERO GUITARIST TIM MILLAR TALKS BEARDS, NEW PTH ALBUM IN METALSUCKS INTERVIEW | MetalSucks


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 21, 2009)

I straight-up love this band.

Some serious bromance goin on here...


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 21, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> I straight-up love this band.
> 
> Some serious bromance goin on here...


 

I'm hoping for a new album sometime soon . even though fortress was just released last year...


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 21, 2009)

Fortress is nearly 2 years old  The interview posted above says they started writing this summer, so hopefully mid-2010 we'll have something new!

I can't believe I still haven't pickup up Gallop Meets The Earth - I'm slacking, major.

I can relate to what -mouse- said, and then some, what with me actually being a sub-mediocre player


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 21, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> I can relate to what -mouse- said, and then some, what with me actually being a sub-mediocre player


 
(attempting to) play thier stuff is always a good challenge and helps me improve though, should be posting a Sequoia Throne Cover relatively soon


----------



## meisterjager (Oct 21, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> (attempting to) play thier stuff is always a good challenge and helps me improve though, should be posting a Sequoia Throne Cover relatively soon


 
Sweeeeeet, I tried learning Divinity Within, and got fairly far with it. Took me like all day though 

You seen that Plug guy on Youtube?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 21, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Sweeeeeet, I tried learning Divinity Within, and got fairly far with it. Took me like all day though
> 
> You seen that Plug guy on Youtube?


 nah I havent. I'd look now but the computers in my business class block everything good except this site


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 21, 2009)

VERY cool!!  It always warms my heart to hear very heavy/extreme metal that has not only a significant amount of vocals that aren't cookie monster in nature, but also has vocal harmonies!!! Vocal harmonies not only sound great, they're also FUN to sing!! I LOVE doing songs where I can sing harmony parts!! Also, throw in the killer guitar chops (actually, in general, the entire band has killer chops), and it's a win-win situation IMO. That's one of the cool things about sevenstring.org - I get to find out about cool bands, I didn't know about (I'm always looking for new music to listen to).


----------



## Ironberry (Nov 27, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> ^ it starts out cool, then it starts making wierd dragonforce noises



It was played by DF's keyboardist.

PTH is one of my favorite bands of all time. Rody is one of the most unique vocalists around now, and his style is perfect for them.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 27, 2009)

i've really started to love the hell out of these guys myself.

i find myself looping "for a million years... raise your glass! we'll never answer where we came from!" part over and over in my head. they have so many awesome moments. great band!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 27, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i've really started to love the hell out of these guys myself.
> 
> i find myself looping "for a million years... raise your glass! we'll never answer where we came from!" part over and over in my head. they have so many awesome moments. great band!



Yeah that bit is awesome 

I think vampiregenocide quite recently got into these guys too, glad to see these guys are getting the respect their deserve!

Only bad thing is that because Fortress was so good, for me their next album is going to be so hyped up I don't see how it can live up to it... I just hope it's better!


----------



## Miek (Nov 27, 2009)

SPLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT THE SKYYYYYYY ASUUUUNNNNNNDEEEERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 27, 2009)

PTH! I saw them in St. Paul last summer. Awesome show! They're responsible for pushing me into listening to more metal bands.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 27, 2009)

Miek said:


> SPLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT THE SKYYYYYYY ASUUUUNNNNNNDEEEERRRRRRRRRR



now that one i actually find myself singing to myself in the bathroom


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah that bit is awesome
> 
> I think vampiregenocide quite recently got into these guys too, glad to see these guys are getting the respect their deserve!
> 
> Only bad thing is that because Fortress was so good, for me their next album is going to be so hyped up I don't see how it can live up to it... I just hope it's better!



By not giving into hype and just listening to it for yourself 

People tried to hype up etc the great misdirect and then people bitched about it not being what they hoped when it came out. I love every minute of the cd, its not colors but it isn't supposed to be. It is the great misdirect and I couldn't ask for anything more 

I'm sure It'll be the same for whatever protest comes out with next too.


----------



## budda (Nov 27, 2009)

Yup!

I'm seeing these guys on the 16th (when i buy tickets) with a couple friends, and this awesome local metal band:

Assassinate the Following... on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

and abandon all ships, which guarantees hot girls dancing .

I'm pretty pumped. I haven't seen PTH since 3 years ago at my college for orientation week, and the sound was crap.


----------



## TraitorsEyes (Nov 27, 2009)

^ pretty sick band. 

Just checked them out and I'm digging the music but the vocals are gonna have to grow on me. Hearing the opening sweeps instantly gave me a PTH vibe, then once the verse kicks in, it sorta reminded me of Today I Caught The Plague. 

What's with all these catchy tech bands coming from Canada??


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 28, 2009)

good choice bumping this. anyone heard any updates on new album?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> By not giving into hype and just listening to it for yourself
> 
> People tried to hype up etc the great misdirect and then people bitched about it not being what they hoped when it came out. I love every minute of the cd, its not colors but it isn't supposed to be. It is the great misdirect and I couldn't ask for anything more
> 
> I'm sure It'll be the same for whatever protest comes out with next too.



I will be listening to it for myself... wait, what?

PTH set the standard with Fortress, if they don't better it on the next album, I have every right to be disappointed.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 28, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## QuambaFu (Nov 28, 2009)

If Thor was a real person he would listen to Protest the Hero for breakfast everyday!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2009)

budda said:


> Yup!
> 
> I'm seeing these guys on the 16th (when i buy tickets) with a couple friends, and this awesome local metal band:
> 
> ...



I'm really digging that band.


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked the sung vocals more as each track played.

Still gotta buy tix!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 27, 2011)

I know this thread is old, but for the sake of new album...


Dunsel!


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 27, 2011)

-mouse- said:


> hahaha "You're fired!"
> 
> yeah protest is awesome. Being a mediocre guitar player, they simply blow me away at a daily basis
> Plus Rody's a pretty kickass singer.




that's about the 5th vid i wanted to watch and this shit came up
FUCK WMG..
i mean seriously are they going to get rid of every single youtube account with copyright infringement videos?The whole purpose of youtube has changed from just sharing vids to sharing vids so corporate bastard can make more $$$$$$$$$....
This video is no longer available because the YouTube account associated with this video has been terminated due to multiple third-party notifications of copyright infringement from claimants, including: 
Warner Music Group
Warner Music Group
Sorry about that.

In any case i really love protest the hero
brilliant guitar work really unique and interestingly protressive (i made that up)
rody's vocals just push the envelope in every way possible
and a bassist you can actually hear arif is awesome..
current favourite song..

probally one of the gayest things i have ever watched but i love it..PROTEST THE HERO


----------



## Cynic (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this thread.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 27, 2011)

I love Protest The Hero.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2011)

What a band. The new album is awesome. Don't know if people will appreciate this (feel free to inform me if this is thought of as spamming) but here's my cover of the end of Sequoia Throne.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 27, 2011)

^Really cool. There are some tightness issues, but it's definitely a freaking great job!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> ^Really cool. There are some tightness issues, but it's definitely a freaking great job!



Thanks. 

Yeah, I thought I might have been a little sloppy. Sweeps are being worked on constantly


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 27, 2011)

How are you sweeping without your pinky? That's ridiculous 

I mean, I know how you do it, I've got a scar on my pinky right now so I had to do sweeps without it, but if you do it naturally... that's messed up.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> How are you sweeping without your pinky? That's ridiculous
> 
> I mean, I know how you do it, I've got a scar on my pinky right now so I had to do sweeps without it, but if you do it naturally... that's messed up.



Ooo-er...

I don't know, it just comes naturally. I use my little finger a lot of the time, just not for sweeps (usually).

BTW, and I have to ask... is it a symmetrical scar? 

Sorry.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the first 2 CDs!!


----------



## cfrank (Mar 27, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> What a band. The new album is awesome. Don't know if people will appreciate this (feel free to inform me if this is thought of as spamming) but here's my cover of the end of Sequoia Throne.




Your fingers are freakin huge man (in a good way).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 28, 2011)

cfrank said:


> Your fingers are freakin huge man (in a good way).



I know... I'm basically a mutant.


----------



## sahaal (Mar 28, 2011)

hopefully seeing them and TesseracT this thursday, stokeddddd.


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2011)

I was so stoke to finally see these guys in Australia this year, started learning sequoia throne last week. finally got the intro to full speed. Can move on the the rest of the song now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 29, 2011)

The new album is so goddamn awesome. I'm learning C'est La vie right now. It's a fucking blast to play and reaffirms the mancrush I have on Luke Hoskin.


----------



## Jango (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody going to the Chicago date?


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 4, 2011)

Jango said:


> Anybody going to the Chicago date?



Dude, if you're driving to the Wisconsin date from Kiel you should pick me up, I know no one else that's going and can't drive. I live down in Mayville, near Beaver Dam. I could surely reward you with some gas money.


----------



## Concr3t3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Me and my band get the awesome privilege of opening this show when it hits San Diego this coming Saturday. It's gonna be sweet!!


----------



## jackblack (Apr 5, 2011)

What's everyones favorite song off the new record?


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 5, 2011)

jackblack said:


> What's everyones favorite song off the new record?



The whole album.


----------



## jackblack (Apr 5, 2011)

aiur55 said:


> The whole album.



That's kind of how I felt, except for Sex Tapes.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 5, 2011)

Sex Tapes is definitely one of the best! Not worst in any way.

I'd go for Dunsel, but man Rody's the man in Tapestry. Best vocal performance of the year.


----------



## DLG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sex Tapes is probably my favorite. That slightly neoclassical part (be careful what you're looking at because it might be looking back) always gets me.


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 5, 2011)

DLG said:


> Sex Tapes is probably my favorite. That slightly neoclassical part (be careful what you're looking at because it might be looking back) always gets me.



Haha, yeah, the booklet actually references that it's inspired by Prelude in C# Minor by Sergei Rachmaninov


----------



## jackblack (Apr 5, 2011)

I like the guitars in Sex Tapes but I just can't get into the vocals because of the lyrics.


----------



## Jango (Apr 5, 2011)

I actually haven't heard ANY of the new album, except for C'est La Vie. I'm waiting to see the songs live first.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 21, 2011)

Studio Pupdate 2 on Vimeo


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 22, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> Studio Pupdate 2 on Vimeo



You realize the album is up already, right?


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 22, 2011)

The updates are still win though. I still have to pick up the new album, I've only just got Fortress, so I'm very new to PTH, nevertheless, they are amazing.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 22, 2011)

Fortress is win. I still like Scurrilous more though.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 22, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> You realize the album is up already, right?



lol yeah i know,just put it up so i can watch it over and over..
its pretty interesting and funny...




man i love pth..scurrilous ftw


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, the whole ending of the dunsel is different when you know it's recorded in such manly way.


----------



## DVRP (Apr 22, 2011)

Still havent made my way out to buy the new album so Ive only heard the single. These guys are great in so many ways. There recording updates are THE best.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

anyone catch them on this latest tour? how are they and tesseract sounding on the tour?


----------



## DVRP (Apr 23, 2011)

7StringGuy5150 said:


> anyone catch them on this latest tour? how are they and tesseract sounding on the tour?



My friends played a show with them on that tour! Protest was amazing according to everyone.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea i'm thinking about going tonight in Atlanta so i was asking...and making sure Tesseract would still be there becuz that's happened to me before


----------



## Selkoid (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm seeing them tonight in Atlanta, super excited to see PTH, looking forward to hearing Tesseract live. Head on down to the Masquerade 7String


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh dude such a fantastic show! Tesseract stole the show for me personally. And they were really nice guys to. They all signed my shirt.


----------



## Dunloper (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I'm freaking pissed has hell 

I live in Atlanta... and didn't even know about this show. Either way their new album is amazing.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dunloper said:


> Wow I'm freaking pissed has hell
> 
> I live in Atlanta... and didn't even know about this show. Either way their new album is amazing.



yea they are excellent live. and like i said they are really nice guys...willing to sign anything or talk to anybody. which is good to see a great band like that not be up their own ass.... Dan and Mos signed my tits!!!


----------



## Dunloper (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah I've seen them once at warped tour a few years back so it's cool. And hmm, when I talked to luke he seemed like a complete dick but maybe he was having a bad day lol. Are we talking about the same band? Cause I'm talking about protest.


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 24, 2011)

nah im talking about Tesseract...PTH were good,but tesseract stole that show, in my opinion of course. PTH just did a show and left...i didnt get to meet any of them


----------



## Dunloper (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, I jut checked out Tesseract, they are pretty freaking awesome. 

And yeah PTH are dicks as far as I know.


----------



## Selkoid (Apr 24, 2011)

7StringGuy5150 said:


> nah im talking about Tesseract...PTH were good,but tesseract stole that show, in my opinion of course. PTH just did a show and left...i didnt get to meet any of them



Yeah, I agree completely, Tesseract was fucking amazing. Everything was really audible and they are some really cool ass dudes. I love how everyone knew all of the lyrics to the new Protest stuff, they played pretty well too.


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm posting this as my friend drives back from the show. We just finished watching Protest the Hero and TesseracT. Amazing show. Protest was amazing, and they are super nice guys. Definitely one of the better shows I've been to.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 25, 2011)

I still like Kezia better than Fortress or Scurillous. 

They have their good songs on each, but I just love the sound of Kezia so much more.

Heretics and Killers is probably my favorite song.


----------



## phatfil (Apr 25, 2011)

i think Tandem is incredible. the lyrics hit home in a big way. it's about a loved one dealing with cancer. i recently found out my wife has MS so i interchange the maladies when listening and it is cathartic for me and my wife to listen to. the emotional content of the vocals and the lyrics themselves are fantastic.

the last lines nail me every time...

_'it's the comfort that's discovered between two sets of eyes,
it's the hand that stills the other,
that shakes the candle light'_

and i haven't even mentioned how incredible the music accompanying it all is! such a great flow through all the sections. the tones are amazing (what gear did they use for the guitars on Scurrilous, btw?), too. all around great.


----------



## Diggy (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice! and excellent live!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 25, 2011)

I've said this before, but I'll say it again. I would listen to Rody sing the phonebook, his voice is just so good.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2011)

I remember the first time I heard PtH. I had musicchoice on tv, and I heard No Stars Over Bethlehem, and my mind exploded. I told everyone about em, and my friends love them.


----------



## Lon (Apr 25, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I remember the first time I heard PtH. I had musicchoice on tv, and I heard No Stars Over Bethlehem, and my mind exploded. I told everyone about em, and my friends *hate* them.


fixed that for ya, as a musician most of my friends are musicians and there are like... 2 people who really appreciate pth and listen to them out of free will... so, can i haz your friends?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lon said:


> fixed that for ya, as a musician most of my friends are musicians and there are like... 2 people who really appreciate pth and listen to them out of free will... so, can i haz your friends?



I got my Dad into PTH. I use them as a kind of test. Can you appreciate this awesome music? No? Okay, bye.


----------



## Victory-RJ (Apr 27, 2011)

My band just recently opened for PTH on there latest tour! It was a sick show! The dudes in PTH are super nice dudes and don't blow you off when you try to talk to them like some band do lol. We also shared a dressing room with Tesseract those dudes are super chill its unbelievable.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I got my Dad into PTH. I use them as a kind of test. Can you appreciate this awesome music? No? Okay, bye.



What if your dad had said no?


----------



## Opion (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you madre for picking up the new PTH album for me at short notice for easter - totally digging it! They're just a perfect mix of controlled, tight chaos...don't know why I didn't get into them before.


----------



## DLG (Jun 3, 2011)

Protest The Hero - Tim Millar's 19 Month old Beard | eBay


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 3, 2011)

Checked out a song by them a while ago. didn't like it. 
Tried it again about a week later. same reaction pretty much. 
Third try not too long after the second one. I'm totally hooked  

Only got Fortress so far, checking out more of their stuff is on my to-do list. 
I really dig that style of vocals~


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 4, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Checked out a song by them a while ago. didn't like it.
> Tried it again about a week later. same reaction pretty much.
> Third try not too long after the second one. I'm totally hooked
> 
> ...



Man, I gotta say, they changed BIG time from Kezia to foretress. I guess the best way to put it is, they still have the same general feel to them, that same unique style, but Kezia is more math rock meets hardcore punk where foretress is more math rock meets metal.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 4, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Man, I gotta say, they changed BIG time from Kezia to foretress. I guess the best way to put it is, they still have the same general feel to them, that same unique style, but Kezia is more math rock meets hardcore punk where foretress is more math rock meets metal.


Well I was never a fan of hardcore punk  
How's the new one though? scurr... something.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 4, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Well I was never a fan of hardcore punk
> How's the new one though? scurr... something.



Scurrilous is sick. It's got all clean vocals (Possibly 15 seconds total of screams) and alot more straight up melody, no more breakdowns or random dissonant parts. I cant even describe it beyond straight up progressive metal.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 4, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Scurrilous is sick. It's got all clean vocals (Possibly 15 seconds total of screams) and alot more straight up melody, no more breakdowns or random dissonant parts. I cant even describe it beyond straight up progressive metal.



I second this. You HAVE to get scurrilous.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the guys! 

I love the use of mythology in Fortress.



Ibz_rg said:


>




Transcribe the audio, it's even better then the song!


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 4, 2011)

Scurrilous is fucking awesome.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 5, 2011)

Theses guys along with Tesseract are the best bands Ive discovered in years. Ive heard some good things so I bought Scurrilous last week. I had never checked them out until last week. I am blown away. He might be one of the best vocalists Ive ever heard in rock music ever. Anyone know what guitars, pickups and amps were used on Scurrilous?


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 5, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Checked out a song by them a while ago. didn't like it.
> Tried it again about a week later. same reaction pretty much.
> Third try not too long after the second one. I'm totally hooked
> 
> ...



haha well its pretty much almost 95% singing on the newest album

its been months and i LOVE this album far above 

the new boo, the human abstract, and last chance to reason


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 5, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Theses guys along with Tesseract are the best bands Ive discovered in years. Ive heard some good things so I bought Scurrilous last week. I had never checked them out until last week. I am blown away. He might be one of the best vocalists Ive ever heard in rock music ever. Anyone know what guitars, pickups and amps were used on Scurrilous?



They used a lot of guitars on this man. Tim for sure used some kind of LP Copy (I dont think it said Gibson on it, maybe it was a Gibson, it definitely wasnt his old EC-1000) and a Gibson Les Paul (I dont know what kind), and Luke used an LACS RG he's had for a while and some Black prestige S series.

Live, Tim uses a custom built Peavey (Blue Session) and Luke uses Prestige Ibanez S series guitars.

Edit: Here's the answers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6Ro96VovuE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ30ZkR2zWs&feature=related


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jun 5, 2011)

I hate Scurrilous, and it reallllly pains me to say that. Kezia is easily in my top 5 albums of all time. Fortress is good, but definitely not on kezia level. And Scurrilous... well, the only track I like is cest la vie. On the other albums they had this great sense of knowing what to put where, and even though the songwriting was really immature, it fit perfectly well. Scurrilous just doesnt have the same catchiness or awesome vocal melodies, Rody is basically belting the whole time, there seem to be no dynamics, and the lyrics, its like they didnt even try. The guitar work is good and all, but once again, the sense of dynamics are just not there. I get the sense that they were trying overly hard to be BTBAM or VOM or something,with all of these mid tempo, technical riffs. 

Sigh, rant over. Heres hoping they make Kezia 2.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 5, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> *awesome vocal melodies*



Scurrilous doesn't have awesome vocal melodies?


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jun 5, 2011)

maybe I can learn to love again if I continue to force myself to listen


----------



## Duelbart (Jun 5, 2011)

I would love to say that Scurrilous is awesome, but...

...the lyrics 

That being said, Fortress is one of the best albums I've listened to thanks to this forums. Kezia is decent, but it's too hc-influenced for me.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 5, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> maybe I can learn to love again if I continue to force myself to listen



Well the songwriting is really dynamicless, but that's one point I like the album.

Check out Tapestry for awesome vocal melodies... And the best lyrics of almbum.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 5, 2011)

If you think Scurrilous is a knock off of veil of Maya or btbam you might be high.
kezia was epic and cool but im sure bands get so bored of playing their songs for years that they're motivated to write in a whole new style.


----------



## Lon (Jun 5, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I hate Scurrilous, and it reallllly pains me to say that. Kezia is easily in my top 5 albums of all time. Fortress is good, but definitely not on kezia level. And Scurrilous... well, the only track I like is cest la vie. On the other albums they had this great sense of knowing what to put where, and even though the songwriting was really immature, it fit perfectly well. Scurrilous just doesnt have the same catchiness or awesome vocal melodies, Rody is basically belting the whole time, there seem to be no dynamics, and the lyrics, its like they didnt even try. The guitar work is good and all, but once again, the sense of dynamics are just not there. I get the sense that they were trying overly hard to be BTBAM or VOM or something,with all of these mid tempo, technical riffs.
> 
> Sigh, rant over. Heres hoping they make Kezia 2.


full ack...

for a long time i prefered kezia to fortress but then switched opinions because fortress is overall a more mature, well placed thought out but still spastic and catchy record wilst kezia is really too much add'ing around the place. and yes, on scurrilous the dynamics and catchyness are just missing, and i adore rodys screams...


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 5, 2011)

i love every part of scurrilous, and i have never cared for kezia that much.

but i started listening to them when they were featured in guitar world, and fortress was still brand new.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 5, 2011)

I gotta side with Vinny here, even though I like Scurrilous well enough, I like Fortress and Kezia better. The dynamics thing is my biggest issue.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the official Arif Mirabdolbaghi appreciation post:



at 2:23. 

And the sort-of ethereal backing vocals from 3:00 and that SUPER-dirty bass fill at 3:45. 

Also this:


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 8, 2011)

I love it all


----------



## Severance (Jun 8, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> This is the official Arif Mirabdolbaghi appreciation post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Djentbox Hero (Jun 8, 2011)

Personally I think the lyrics on Scurrilous are awesome 

Especially on C'est La Vie and Hair Trigger.
you listen to the lyrics, and you think they mean something but have a deeper meaning than what they are.
C'est La Vie and Hair Trigger are riddled with double entendres that keep you thinking about the song it keep the song entertaining even on a non-musical level if that makes any sense.

Plus, you absolutely have to realize, Rody does EVERYTHING in his power to not be serious.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been listening to Scurrilous religiously ever since it came out. Great songs, great song writing and great musicians, to say the least.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 8, 2011)

I've listened to the lyrics to C'est la Vie, and they sound retarded. But the way he sings and the way the band sounds, drowns that stupidity out enough to make it enjoyable.

Had to listen to Heretics and Killers to get the bad of C'est la Vie outta my head.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 9, 2011)

C'est la Vie is the worst song on the album to me. That or Reign of Unending Terror.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 9, 2011)

I really dig Fortress but I expected to see more of a development for their third album. It just seems to me like they have three albums that are slightly different from one another but the energy/riffing never breaks pace a single moment. It really is a lot to take in across one album....much less their entire discography. Of course that is just personal preference but I think they would have so much more of an impact with a little more dynamic variation. Especially for a band that gets billed constantly as being "progressive" ......would love to hear some more progression.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 9, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> I really dig Fortress but I expected to see more of a development for their third album. It just seems to me like they have three albums that are slightly different from one another but the energy/riffing never breaks pace a single moment. It really is a lot to take in across one album....much less their entire discography. Of course that is just personal preference but I think they would have so much more of an impact with a little more dynamic variation. Especially for a band that gets billed constantly as being "progressive" ......would love to hear some more progression.



Hey, atleast they used cleans on the new album that they didn't do on Fortress (nor in Kezia right?) 

Plus the fact that the new album doesn't have harsh vocals almost at all is  ...


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Hey, atleast they used cleans on the new album that they didn't do on Fortress (nor in Kezia right?)
> 
> Plus the fact that the new album doesn't have harsh vocals almost at all is  ...



Definitely.....I mean they constantly hint at the ability to "breathe" or have space but count how many parts don't have some ridiculous sweeping or tapping part going full force the entire time. It gets redundant to my ears. I have so much respect for them as a musician but for me as a listener they leave me wanting to hear them expand a little more. Like I said though, it is personal preference. Obviously, they could do the same thing for five more albums and most people wouldn't see it as a negative.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jun 9, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Hey, atleast they used cleans on the new album that they didn't do on Fortress (nor in Kezia right?)
> 
> Plus the fact that the new album doesn't have harsh vocals almost at all is  ...



I dont even listen to very much metal these days, and I miss the harsh vocals a lot. heres why, the vocal melodies arent that interesting due to the lack of dynamics. Now don't get me wrong, I love rody, but when he's belting the whole time, especially without screams to break it up, it gets old.



ChrisRushing said:


> Definitely.....I mean they constantly hint at the ability to "breathe" or have space but count how many parts don't have some ridiculous sweeping or tapping part going full force the entire time. It gets redundant to my ears. I have so much respect for them as a musician but for me as a listener they leave me wanting to hear them expand a little more. Like I said though, it is personal preference. Obviously, they could do the same thing for five more albums and most people wouldn't see it as a negative.



+10000


----------



## Ninetyfour (Feb 27, 2012)

Why is this thread not longer


----------



## Severance (Feb 27, 2012)

Ninetyfour said:


> Why is this thread not longer


----------



## Indigenous (Feb 27, 2012)

Rofl. His Tesseract one is just as good.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 27, 2012)

Ninetyfour said:


> Why is this thread not longer





Damn I had no idea they finally got a new singer! I hated the old guy, he sounded like some kinda fruity power metal singer or something. Their next cd will probably kick all their other cd's collective asses with a real manly metal vocalist.


----------



## DLG (Feb 28, 2012)

awesome. his falsetto is redonk


----------



## Riggy (Feb 28, 2012)

Going to see them (for like the 4/5th time lol) on Sunday with Uneven Structure! 

I wasn't super stoked on Scurrilous unfortunately, but it comes across pretty well live so I'm okay with it.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Feb 28, 2012)

Seeing them on the 7th also with Uneven Structure, I hope they do justice as they weren't too tight last time I saw them live


----------



## Riggy (Feb 28, 2012)

Is the gig on the 7th at Mancs Academy? I was tempted to go to that as well.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah mate, club academy!

Edit: Megathread?


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait what?! Is Rody leaving?


----------



## James B (Feb 28, 2012)

Riggy said:


> Going to see them (for like the 4/5th time lol) on Sunday with Uneven Structure!
> 
> I wasn't super stoked on Scurrilous unfortunately, but it comes across pretty well live so I'm okay with it.



Scurrilous is my favorite, took a while to grow on me but boy am I glad it did.


----------



## theo (Feb 28, 2012)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK I got so trolled. I had no idea who this guy was and hadn't watched the video yet. 








fuck creed


----------



## MartinMTL (Feb 28, 2012)

i just can't wait for them to tour Canada again. They usually come to Montreal around 3 or 4 times per year. Looking like quite a bit less as of right now. Anyone have news on this? I would kill to see the Periphery/PTH tour.


----------



## James B (Feb 28, 2012)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I dont even listen to very much metal these days, and I miss the harsh vocals a lot. heres why, the vocal melodies arent that interesting due to the lack of dynamics. Now don't get me wrong, I love rody, but when he's belting the whole time, especially without screams to break it up, it gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> +10000



I love them for that fact, it's a live life at full force kinda sound. They play at warp speeds without getting all over the place in their sound, just a constant stream upwards with pure energy. Rody is a vocalist with style and I would say he has a lot of variation in his singing, its just that he goes up from and down so fast, with his starting point already being so high up. With growls its one or two dimensional. With his singing he matches and adds accents to the music where it is needed. His growls were average, and they are still on scurrilous just short lived and there for pure percussion, with lines literally being badda badda baa. I also like how he wrote personal lyrics for scurillous and really brought the much needed attitude to their sound. They might not have clean interludes or much vocal breaks, but he does slow it down for choruses and does it in a different way from his usual vocal melodies. People ask how are they progressive, they don't add this or that to their sound. They are one of the bands that is simply their own, how many other bands sound like PTH? It's like how many bands sound like Gojira? Same thing.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Mar 10, 2012)

Protest the Hero- Manchester 7/3/2012 - YouTube

This was on Wednesday. He's so hilarious.

video embed, why you not work?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Mar 10, 2012)

Feck I wish Uneven Structure was playing with them in the US.

Oh well, line up is still ballin for the us tour


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 19, 2013)

necro-bump

been listening to kezia non-stop again...



great vid too...


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 19, 2013)

For anyone who didn't know the new album is coming out in October and is called "Volition"


----------



## kamello (Aug 19, 2013)

I love the feel and atmosphere in Kezia, definitely my favourite Protest album


----------



## Cynic (Aug 19, 2013)

i was actually just listening to no stars over bethlehem earlier today.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 19, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> For anyone who didn't know the new album is coming out in October and is called "Volition"



I was not aware. Cheers
any more info or links?


----------



## theo (Aug 19, 2013)

On the studio update vid there's an axe fx 2 shown for a second or so


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a link. It's Oct. 29th to be more exact:
Protest the Hero Announce New Album Title and Release Details | News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 19, 2013)

Three days after my birthday! That will be a nice present


----------



## Hyacinth (Aug 19, 2013)

I had a dream I was hanging out with Protest The Hero. It's just as much fun as it sounds.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.metalsucks.net/2013/09/05/exclusive-premiere-protest-the-hero-clarity/

New song!


----------



## themike (Sep 5, 2013)

Killer song. Is it me or is there not a lot of bass in the mix? I'm not feeling any low end whether it be bass or drums.


----------



## mike0 (Sep 5, 2013)

i don't know how i feel about it honestly. something is missing. it's definitely good, but something in there just felt... off. i hear too much periphery in the guitarwork during a lot of sections, and that's a 'no bueno' for me. on top of that the mix doesn't seem anywhere near that of fortress and scurrilous. considering protest is my favorite band i'll be sure to reserve complete judgment until i hear more, and am still eager to, but this song didn't hit me the same way seqouia throne or c'est la vie did when they were first released before their respective albums


----------



## DLG (Sep 5, 2013)

periphery?

this is PtH through and through


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

Feels like Rodys vocals have evolved a lot since Scurrlious. This is killer.


----------



## mike0 (Sep 5, 2013)

i don't know man, something in there just makes me think of periphery, which i hate to say. and it's not even because they jokingly called the album periphery 3. i'll give it more listens later today, but after 3 back to back it hasn't really swayed my opinion much from what i originally thought. i'll still keep an open mind though, there's still plenty more album to be released.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm glad that after four albums previously made they can still make something fresh like this. the mix/guitar tone seems kind of weird for them, but it doesn't really negatively affect the song for me. riff at :29 slays.


----------



## Matthew (Sep 5, 2013)

It might be Soundcloud. IIRC the same discussion popped up with the DT single release.


----------



## DVRP (Sep 5, 2013)

Aaron Marshall posted he was actually involved with the tone on the guitars! 

I still can't hear it because of site traffic, but CANT WAIT.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Sep 5, 2013)

Protest The Hero debuts new song Clarity | Lambgoat


----------



## sakeido (Sep 5, 2013)

a couple riffs give me a big periphery note salad vibe which i am not even remotely a fan of. kinda a let down after the wicked intro riff. song still averages out to pretty awesome though


----------



## DVRP (Sep 5, 2013)

First it was Periphery sounds like PTH when they were recording PII, and people saw the updates of Spencer singing. Now I see the opposite happening. Pretty hilarious guys.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Sep 5, 2013)

Loving the new track. It sounds as if they've found a place between Fortress and Scurrilous. 

As for "I hear ... Periphery," I myself am hearing Periphery in one riff and I'd say it was due to the production on the guitars rather than being a replication of Periphery's style. Protest the Hero have been writing riffs in the same vein as this long before Periphery became a name in every guitarists vocabulary.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Sep 5, 2013)

DVRP said:


> First it was Periphery sounds like PTH when they were recording PII, and people saw the updates of Spencer singing. Now I see the opposite happening. Pretty hilarious guys.



Yh, as if bands playing the same genre of music could share any similarities?


----------



## JoeyBTL (Sep 5, 2013)

It definitely sounds like Periphery in no way at all. The tone maybe because it's a little dryer and tighter but that doesn't mean they sound like Periphery. 

But I hope people don't argue over that too much and ignore the fact that it's awesome and sounds just like PTH should.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 5, 2013)

New song is awesome!! 

Love the riffs and leads, sounds like a mix of the last two albums. Good to have heavy vocals back since there wasn't a lot on scurrilous. The mix is fat as hell and could even sound better on a proper rip/upload.

Money well spent on funding this album.


----------



## mike0 (Sep 5, 2013)

I never got the whole "periphery and protest sound a like" before. Protest always had their own unique sound that was completely different from periphery. I will admit that most of it is probably due to the tone and mixing, but some of the riffs sound like they were written by periphery. If someone stripped the vocals and didn't tell me which band wrote it, my first guess would be that it was done by periphery, which i can't say is the case for any other protest song. I'm not saying the whole thing sounds like them, far from it actually, it's just that there's a few riffs that give me a heavy periphery vibe.


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 5, 2013)

Not feeling much Periphery in the track. I dug it. Adler's drumming complements the song wonderfully. Super clean and tight drumming from him as always.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally it does nothing for me. But that doesn't mean its not amazing musically. 

On subject, while being in the same general genre musically, it does not remind me of Periphery when I listen to it. If anything, Periphery is much heavier.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 5, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Personally it does nothing for me. But that doesn't mean its not amazing musically.
> 
> On subject, while being in the same general genre musically, it does not remind me of Periphery when I listen to it. If anything, Periphery is much heavier.



I mean both bands are Progressive Metal bands, albeit different strains of each. They are still very different IMO

EDIT: you edited your statement about genres outs


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chuck said:


> I mean both bands are Progressive Metal bands, albeit different strains of each. They are still very different IMO
> 
> EDIT: you edited your statement about genres outs



Yeah, what I meant is that they are in the EXACT same genre. They really are. But they each have their own identities


----------



## rifft (Sep 5, 2013)

For those having trouble listening to it on MS try the direct link to the soundcloud widget:

https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?ur...uto_play=false&show_artwork=true&color=000000


----------



## Cynic (Sep 5, 2013)

lol @ sounds like periphery

did you actually listen to the song or?


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

Aaron Marshall from Intervals did some work on the tone and I hear some thall in it. The tone is still very different from Periphery but you can hear some influences from some djent bands. I mean, they even joked about naming the album Periphery III and you're wondering why there's some Periphery influences in it?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK I listened a few more times and Im starting to get it. Its growing on me. 

Protest The Hero is definitely one of those bands that I cannot stand when Im not in the right mood though. But when the time is right its pure awesomness


----------



## mike0 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cynic said:


> lol @ sounds like periphery
> 
> did you actually listen to the song or?



many, many times. i said there are a few riffs that remind me too much of periphery, not the whole song. this is strictly guitar related. i think that it is a fantastic song on it's own right, and has a very very strong ending, as most protest songs do, but it just didn't blow my mind in every way like they have in the past. if you don't hear it the same way then that's fine, this is completely opinion based.

edit:


Zalbu said:


> I mean, they even joked about naming the album Periphery III and you're wondering why there's some Periphery influences in it?



i thought that was mainly because of all of the comparisons people would make between them, which never made sense to me in the first place as i think they sound completely different


----------



## Tang (Sep 5, 2013)

That was delectable. 

Holy shit.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 5, 2013)

the single is so good. definitely showcases a lot of the ground Protest has covered in past albums.


----------



## DVRP (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't stop listening to this. Rody's vocals are INSANE. It's easy to forget its Chris Adler drumming on this track too, which is a compliment to Chris in my eyes. We've all heard what he can do in LOG. It's nice to see how he can adapt his style like this.

Did they record this with the same guy Lamb of God did there last 2 albums with?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 5, 2013)

One thing I can really hear is how refreshed the band sounds. From the lyrics on Scurrilous it sounded like the band was pretty tired with touring/record contracts and it really showed in some songs. This sounds more energetic and bouncy like the first two albums. The music is like Scurrilous where everyone is really locked in as oppose to Fortress where in places everyone was doing their own thing fighting for the front.


----------



## mike0 (Sep 5, 2013)

judging by the vocal studio update they recorded with Cameron Mclellan, who i believe is where they used to go to for preproduction for their albums. i'm not 100% on any of this though, but it's my best guess.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 5, 2013)

So who's going to tab this out? :3


----------



## themike (Sep 5, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> So who's going to tab this out? :3



Luke and Tim, probably!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 6, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> So who's going to tab this out? :3



I tabbed some of it but since there is going to be a tab book out soon I'll wait until then to learn it.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone else feeling way too much compression in the vocals? I love the song but I wish his singing had more dynamics.

Regarding the Peripherism, I can definitely feel a Scarlety vibe around 1:00 in. Who cares though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 6, 2013)

I care, and I LOVE it. Sue me motha....aaaas.....


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 6, 2013)

themike said:


> Luke and Tim, probably!


Hm, I bought the Intervals tab book from there but I have no idea why they included PDF files and not the Guitar Pro files when they've said they tab everything out in Guitar Pro. I have no idea what it's like for other bands, though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 6, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Hm, I bought the Intervals tab book from there but I have no idea why they included PDF files and not the Guitar Pro files when they've said they tab everything out in Guitar Pro. I have no idea what it's like for other bands, though.



It's to stop it from being uploaded to tab sites a few minutes after the tab books released. PDF kind of stops this but most people still write it into GP since its much easier to learn that way. I would much prefer GP files than a tab book.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 6, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> It's to stop it from being uploaded to tab sites a few minutes after the tab books released. PDF kind of stops this but most people still write it into GP since its much easier to learn that way. I would much prefer GP files than a tab book.


Sure, but why not just block them off tab sites like Scale The Summit does?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally just now getting a chance to listen, I ....ing love it


----------



## TomTom8theworld (Sep 13, 2013)

So......anyone heard the new single?


----------



## abandonist (Sep 14, 2013)

This sounds like a $341,000 album.


----------



## Doug N (Sep 14, 2013)

abandonist said:


> This sounds like a $341,000 album.



Is that what all of the money went for? I thought there was a bunch of other shit included in the dollar amount. 

I don't know if you're just dicking around, but it's not a sin for bands to make enough money to survive and to continue to make music.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 14, 2013)

The new song, upon hindsight and listening to it again, strikes me as the kind of song that'll have a perfect place in an album, where it doesn't stand on it's own all that well. It's a nice song, but it doesn't feel that interesting. This is often the case for the "between the hits" songs on albums, which usually make the album flow, and in conjunction with the stronger songs they often get stronger as well.


----------



## rifft (Sep 14, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> The new song, upon hindsight and listening to it again, strikes me as the kind of song that'll have a perfect place in an album, where it doesn't stand on it's own all that well. It's a nice song, but it doesn't feel that interesting. This is often the case for the "between the hits" songs on albums, which usually make the album flow, and in conjunction with the stronger songs they often get stronger as well.



Yeah, I felt pretty similar towards the single. Not sure how it will work as the opening track to Volition, though. I guess it might take a few album listens to understand where the track will be leading to to give it context.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Sep 15, 2013)

rifft said:


> Yeah, I felt pretty similar towards the single. Not sure how it will work as the opening track to Volition, though. I guess it might take a few album listens to understand where the track will be leading to to give it context.



I think it will work in the respect that the very first riff is like "Hello, I'm here! Time for some more goodly riffage!"


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I just upped a video lesson on one of the new track's guitar parts. If you want, you can download tabs here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5864881/PTH Lick.zip


----------

